# Crufts 2010



## ad_1980

Crufts presented by the Kennel Club

Just thought for those who didn't know next year's crufts will be on the 11th-14th March 2010, and it looks like tickets for the show are on sale already


----------



## Guest

exciting stuff


----------



## Freyja

Thanks now I know the date I can book the day off work.


----------



## DKDREAM

will it be televised in 2010.?


----------



## vet-2-b

yer. i think it was on more 4 not sure thought


----------



## Luvdogs

Hehe can't wait


----------



## kayz

We're looking at hotels nearby. Was going to cost £250 for 3 nights so we might just go for one.


----------



## alaun

I've missed my last chance for qualifying - I hadn't shown earlier in the year, concentrated on breeding and looking after litter - intended LKA to be our last chance and missed the deadline...I'm so gutted.

I'll go along as a spectator on gundog day though. Good luck everyone


----------



## ad_1980

I want to go but Birmingham is so far! Why cant Crufts be shown in London?


----------



## kayz

ad_1980 said:


> I want to go but Birmingham is so far! Why cant Crufts be shown in London?


We're in North Yorkshire so far for us too. Some places do coach trips, the one we looked at last year was £99 which included staying overnight. Could be worth having a look at that.


----------



## vet-2-b

i whent not last year but the year before with my auntie and cousin(and mum and sis)it was great my mum was really surpised at how every one let you touch your dog and showers (if thats a word lol) would talk to you.It was so fun im hoping to go to this one !!


----------



## ad_1980

kayz said:


> We're in North Yorkshire so far for us too. Some places do coach trips, the one we looked at last year was £99 which included staying overnight. Could be worth having a look at that.


but i don't want to stay overnight. lol


----------



## CheekoAndCo

I'm hopefully going. Not sure if I will be going dogless or not yet. I should really get saving!


----------



## Snoringbear

DKDREAM said:


> will it be televised in 2010.?


Yes, on More 4.


----------



## Tollisty

ad_1980 said:


> I want to go but Birmingham is so far! Why cant Crufts be shown in London?


It's not that far, takes us just over 2 hours from Dartford

I will be there with Chster and Tilly


----------



## shazalhasa

Definately taking Benji  not sure how I'll handle the big stage but I reckon he's going to just love it... he loves showing off


----------



## dexter

Tollisty said:


> It's not that far, takes us just over 2 hours from Dartford
> 
> I will be there with Chster and Tilly


us too on Thurs , tad longer from deepest Kent for us..


----------



## pommum

We'll be there it only take 40 mins for us to get there I have 4 that I am entering and 1 that is bred by me but coming over from Spain.

We are also helping on the breed stand at discover dogs over the weekend too. Love Crufts and it's atmosphere.

take care

Sarah


----------



## Freyja

It takes me just a little longer than you to get there Sarah.

ad_1980 crufts used to be in London years ago but was moved to the NEC which is more central for everyone. If it was at London a lot of people in Scotland would possibly not bother going due to the distance.

I have a friend coming with her whippet from Glasgow she is travelling down on thursday showing on friday and travelling back on saturday. I think for her to drive down on the day she would have to leave at something like 3am to be there for 9am which is what time whippets are usually in the ring.

We have 2 going Button will be in the racing and coursing bitch greyhound class or she will be entered in it whether she makes it or not will depend if she is in season again like she did last year and Owen will be in the whippet classes possibly veteran as he is now 7 but that will mean putting him up against the champions in the breed or in post grad which is his normal class.


----------



## Domoniques

Hi 
What day is the working breed on anyone know .


----------



## ad_1980

Domoniques said:


> Hi
> What day is the working breed on anyone know .


hey hon look at the website. I don't know unfortunately but the website is always a big help


----------



## dexter

Working and Pastoral is Thurs Ad. i'll be there


----------



## dexter

Thursday 11 March 2010
Working & Pastoral

Friday 12 March 2010
Terrier & Hound

Saturday 13 March 2010
Toy & Utility

Sunday 14 March 2010
Gundog

Doors open: 8.15am each day

Show closes: 19.30pm each day


----------



## ad_1980

dexter said:


> Thursday 11 March 2010
> Working & Pastoral
> 
> Friday 12 March 2010
> Terrier & Hound
> 
> Saturday 13 March 2010
> Toy & Utility
> 
> Sunday 14 March 2010
> Gundog
> 
> Doors open: 8.15am each day
> 
> Show closes: 19.30pm each day


I really really really want to go  if i do i think i'll onliy go for the Saturday one.


----------



## dexter

Sat And Sun Are Manic Lol.


----------



## ad_1980

i know, but its the only day that is doing the Toy shows


----------



## kayz

I think we'll be going on Saturday too. I want to see the toy group.


----------



## TORY

I will be going too...I take a pup for the Guide dogs as they have a big stand
that show people what we do.........


----------



## dexter

ad_1980 said:


> i know, but its the only day that is doing the Toy shows


You could always visit Richmond(early Sept) or Southern Counties (early June)champ shows! nearer to you and outdoors


----------



## Domoniques

DEXTER
Thank you for the info its a day out so now looking for a stay over .


----------



## dexter

you welcome. seems a long way off but it's not really.


----------



## ad_1980

dexter said:


> You could always visit Richmond(early Sept) or Southern Counties (early June)champ shows! nearer to you and outdoors


that would help - if i could drive lol. but thanks dexter


----------



## dexter

ad_1980 said:


> that would help - if i could drive lol. but thanks dexter


i'll pick you up lol............... Terriers and Pastoral are same day at Richmond.............


----------



## Tigerneko

I am trying to arrange with my college to go on the Thursday!

I love big breeds and most of them are in the Working Group, and a lot of my class friends like Collies and things so that's Pastoral... so Thursday seems good for us 

I love Crufts.... I get more excited about that than I do about Christmas LOL

I do hope it's televised this year, athough I thought the webcast things from this year were quite good.... mostly focused on classes and none of that boring sob story kids with dogs tosh that the BBC threw at us!!

Don't get me wrong, it's lovely to hear of assitance dogs cheering disabled people's lives up, but it's not the reason I watch Crufts!!


----------



## ad_1980

Verbatim said:


> I am trying to arrange with my college to go on the Thursday!
> 
> I love big breeds and most of them are in the Working Group, and a lot of my class friends like Collies and things so that's Pastoral... so Thursday seems good for us
> 
> I love Crufts.... I get more excited about that than I do about Christmas LOL
> 
> I do hope it's televised this year, athough I thought the webcast things from this year were quite good.... mostly focused on classes and none of that boring sob story kids with dogs tosh that the BBC threw at us!!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's lovely to hear of assitance dogs cheering disabled people's lives up, but it's not the reason I watch Crufts!!


more 4 are apparently showing it on tv this year - More 4 to broadcast Crufts | Crufts presented by the Kennel Club


----------



## leopard_print

I'm so impatient, I can't for it!! I'm marking off on my calender the number of days! We are going on thursday and Friday. I love all the bargain we get on the food and free samples. Its my idea of heaven, a gigantic pet shop and surrounded by gorgeous happy dogs. Its the only thing I look forward to every year.


----------



## magherana

Hi

I've got a Trade Stand at Crufts and have booked Coventry Hill Hotel through ebookers 4 nights double room for £115.


----------



## Tigerneko

ad_1980 said:


> more 4 are apparently showing it on tv this year - More 4 to broadcast Crufts | Crufts presented by the Kennel Club


Yeah I saw an ad for it the other day, my eyes were out on stalks when I saw it pmsl I had no idea it was gonna go to them! I thought it was gonna be on Horse & Country.

I'm getting SO excited for it now... started thinking about it at work tonight and I was walking round on my own grinning like a cheshire cat pmsl most people at my work don't understand why i'm so excited lol! Keep bringing it up at every possible opportunity :laugh:


----------



## kaisa624

I'm going to go on the Saturday, am a little gutted that they are starting to judge Cavvie bitches from 8:30 as I'm not getting there till 9:30, I want to see the puppies strut their stuff as we're showing our lil pup in April... ahhhh

Been sent a Window Shopping list for her breeder at the moment as they are tending to puppies and couldn't go in the end. Hopefully next year I can go and show her in the YKC ring =] Can't wait =] maybe even the main ring if we're good enough.

Train tickets from mine to Birmingham is £30 return, which I guess isn't too bad, so I'm really looking forward to it =]


----------



## Domoniques

Hi 
I am going on thursday see the ticket price is £13 to buy on line will it be the same price on the door ? 
I wanted to stay overnight but can't find a room so its a drive home it will be a long day , but its something I would not want to miss my shopping list for my babies just keeps getting longer


----------



## Freyja

I'm not sure I think it is slightly more if you but when you get there. I can't find my catolugue so can't tell you for sure. I would contact them and see if you can reserve the tickets and pay fro them online and pick them up from the icket office when you get there. It might be a bit late for them to post them to you if you are going on thursday. You know what its like with snail mail.


----------



## hawksport

Domoniques said:


> Hi
> I am going on thursday see the ticket price is £13 to buy on line will it be the same price on the door ?
> I wanted to stay overnight but can't find a room so its a drive home it will be a long day , but its something I would not want to miss my shopping list for my babies just keeps getting longer


I have a spare ticket you can use Thursday. I bet you are wondering who I am now. I used to work my boy in obedience at Bimingham and the MDC against yours.


----------



## leopard_print

Adult is £16 on the door.

Is it still possible to buy them online? where do you go to collect them on thursday if I do that?


----------



## kaisa624

Do you know if you need cash to buy things from the trade stands, or do you think they'll accept card payments? I'm not really confident about carrying hundreds in cash, especially at a big event like that... I know there's cash points but they normally charge...


----------



## cockeyed

Most of the stands take cards. I took about £30 in cash and my card and used it wherever I could and kept the cash for those that are still in the 'dark ages'.


----------



## hawksport

kaisa624 said:


> Do you know if you need cash to buy things from the trade stands, or do you think they'll accept card payments? I'm not really confident about carrying hundreds in cash, especially at a big event like that... I know there's cash points but they normally charge...


There ae cash machines inside if you do need cash.


----------



## Domoniques

Hello Hawksport

Have send you a pm and of course I remember you , good days


----------



## hawksport

Domoniques said:


> Hello Hawksport
> 
> Have send you a pm and of course I remember you , good days


Sent you one back. They were good days, going to start again soon, working trials or schutzhund this time.


----------



## kaisa624

hawksport said:


> There ae cash machines inside if you do need cash.


Yes, but I'm guessing they charge for withdrawals. I'm taking £30 in cash and my card =] And a small rucksack to carry food and drink =]


----------



## PatRoss

I am going Friday with a friend to see the Terriers, and shop, going on Saturday to see the Papillons and shop and I think going with my Papillons for Discover Dog on Sunday, no time to shop:001_tt1:


----------



## dexter

PatRoss said:


> I am going Friday with a friend to see the Terriers, and shop, going on Saturday to see the Papillons and shop and I think going with my Papillons for Discover Dog on Sunday, no time to shop:001_tt1:


lol. all the best u got more stamina than me.........


----------



## babycham2002

Do you think if because I am going on Sunday that everywhere like the shops and discover dogs will go really quiet (traders im not worried about customers) From about 3pm as thats when best in show starts?


----------



## Freyja

Best in show is usually a lot later than 3 pm starting I think around 7pm is most likely. At 3pm they will still be judging some breeds and will still have that days groups to be judged. The afternoon session in th emain ring will probably start at 3pm.


----------



## dexter

babycham2002 said:


> Do you think if because I am going on Sunday that everywhere like the shops and discover dogs will go really quiet (traders im not worried about customers) From about 3pm as thats when best in show starts?


no. Sunday is usually manic.........


----------



## leopard_print

Which stands is everyone heading for in terms of bargains and shopping?

I will be heading to Arden Grange, Fish4Dogs, Burns, Aukarty, Pero and Farm Foods, off hand!


----------



## kaisa624

To be honest, I think I'll try to look at all of them. I'm looking for halfcheck show collar and lead for my lil pup =] Should be a great day out =]


----------



## chestersmum

leopard_print said:


> Which stands is everyone heading for in terms of bargains and shopping?
> 
> I will be heading to Arden Grange, Fish4Dogs, Burns, Aukarty, Pero and Farm Foods, off hand!


I'm heading for orijen , fish4dogs and holly & lil


----------



## dexter

leopard_print said:


> Which stands is everyone heading for in terms of bargains and shopping?
> 
> I will be heading to Arden Grange, Fish4Dogs, Burns, Aukarty, Pero and Farm Foods, off hand!


I don't do heavy shopping at Crufts cos i have to carry it. I'll be visiting vet-medics to stock up on wormers and antiseptic powder.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

I always find that the weekdays are usually a bit quieter than the weekends. I'm going to look for a wide width collar, a slip lead, toys, blanket and some shampoo.


----------



## chestersmum

dexter said:


> I don't do heavy shopping at Crufts cos i have to carry it. I'll be visiting vet-medics to stock up on wormers and antiseptic powder.


I take a bag/suitcase on wheels so I don't have to carry everything especially the food!


----------



## Luvdogs

Fortunately we have some of my family going, so can off load goodies on to them 
Can't wait, we are there on the sunday.


----------



## Freyja

We my car went to be fixed today but it is no better so I'm still trying to get transport for friday. We are nowlooking for a cheap small car to get there in even if we sell it again afterwards.


----------



## Tigerneko

I'm going to look for some electric clippers that hopefully I can start a grooming business with in the next year or so 

also gonna look for something to help Tiger walk better, and hopefully find a stand with a behaviourist on so I can ask a few questions, if theres anything like that there


----------



## Tigerneko

Freyja said:


> We my car went to be fixed today but it is no better so I'm still trying to get transport for friday. We are nowlooking for a cheap small car to get there in even if we sell it again afterwards.


Could you not hire a car for the day? although I suppose a lot of hire companies wont let people transport animals in there.... what about a friend or neighbour?


----------



## Freyja

I don't know were my driving license is so OH would have to hire it but he doesn't like driving on the motorway so he wouldn't drive it to the NEC. I don't know of anyone else I can ask to lend me their car or if they would take 2 dogs down for me. If only we have known this was going to happen sooner I could have sent of for a new license and allwould be ok but I thought it would be fixed by now.


----------



## bird

Freyja said:


> I don't know were my driving license is so OH would have to hire it but he doesn't like driving on the motorway so he wouldn't drive it to the NEC. I don't know of anyone else I can ask to lend me their car or if they would take 2 dogs down for me. If only we have known this was going to happen sooner I could have sent of for a new license and allwould be ok but I thought it would be fixed by now.


I'd love to help and if it wasnt friday I could, but I'm on the school runs that day.


----------



## Freyja

Thanks Bird. 

I'll get there even if I have to just take Owen and go on the train.


----------



## kaisa624

Could always take the dogs on the train... We take our lil pup on the train =]


----------



## findley

Verbatim said:


> I'm going to look for some electric clippers that hopefully I can start a grooming business with in the next year or so


I can reckonmend Diamond Edge and Oster clippers, they might be £100 + but they do not get hot vibrate, or noisy.


----------



## jaffa

Hi Just picked up this thread. I have 9 cockers and use Andis clippers. I have 2 pairs although I mostly use a coat king on mine I had a very curly cocker that needed clipping. The andis were recommended to me and are excellent they are about the same price but I also have a small pair of cordless andis that I use for inside ears and heads that are invaluable. They hold a full days charge have 2 proper steel blades model is D3 D4 and were about £50 I think.
Hope this helps


----------



## dexter

Freyja said:


> We my car went to be fixed today but it is no better so I'm still trying to get transport for friday. We are nowlooking for a cheap small car to get there in even if we sell it again afterwards.


OH NO. sods law..................hope you make it. x


----------



## wooliewoo

dexter said:


> OH NO. sods law..................hope you make it. x


I can top that...........mums papillon (phalene) had a funny 5 mins at weekend running around like a loon (shes 9 months) and the result is 1 broken leg with 2 plates in:nonod:
Mum was so chuffed at getting her qualified as not many phalene pups get there.......gutted is an understatement


----------



## MurphyMoo

Ive Never Been To See The Crufts But I Always Watch It On Tv And I Cant Wait Till Its Back On. I Hope To Take My Mum One Year As We Are Both Dog Crazy. lol x


----------



## kaisa624

chestersmum said:


> I take a bag/suitcase on wheels so I don't have to carry everything especially the food!


That is such a good idea, I'll do that I think, and that way I can just carry a little shoulder bag with my money and such.


----------



## chestersmum

kaisa624 said:


> That is such a good idea, I'll do that I think, and that way I can just carry a little shoulder bag with my money and such.


People do give me strange looks but it saves my back and shoulders. Especially as it's always a trek back to car park


----------



## kaisa624

chestersmum said:


> People do give me strange looks but it saves my back and shoulders. Especially as it's always a trek back to car park


Ha I'm going on the train, don't fancy driving there tbh with the parking etc. I've got a small suitcase, so I can put my lunch and water in it, before I buy stuff, and I've got a little padlock on it just in case =] My parents'll probably think I'm mad, but I don't know what I'm going to buy etc, so it'll be easier than carrying it on my back.


----------



## dexter

wooliewoo said:


> I can top that...........mums papillon (phalene) had a funny 5 mins at weekend running around like a loon (shes 9 months) and the result is 1 broken leg with 2 plates in:nonod:
> Mum was so chuffed at getting her qualified as not many phalene pups get there.......gutted is an understatement


oh what a bummer....................hope she gets better soon xx Dexters on a lead walks till Crufts after chasing an in-season bitch on sat during a walk.


----------



## deb53

dexter said:


> oh what a bummer....................hope she gets better soon xx Dexters on a lead walks till Crufts after chasing an in-season bitch on sat during a walk.


O no hope he's ok.

If I dont get on at same time as you between now and crufts....

...Good luck to you and Dexter

xx


----------



## dexter

deb53 said:


> O no hope he's ok.
> 
> If I dont get on at same time as you between now and crufts....
> 
> ...Good luck to you and Dexter
> 
> xx


+
thanks debs

did i tell you he won Rough Collie of the Year 2 weeks ago?? lol beat all the champions and he's only 18 mths old.


----------



## leopard_print

My mum and I carry a back pack (got one from eukanuba last year!) and we drag a small suitcase for the dry food bags. Mom also had a little foldup bag on wheels we got there last year which we are taking.


----------



## deb53

dexter said:


> +
> thanks debs
> 
> did i tell you he won Rough Collie of the Year 2 weeks ago?? lol beat all the champions and he's only 18 mths old.


WOW!!! thats fantastic.

I wish you all the best for this weekend. I cant get there this year so will be waiting to hear how you get on.

xx


----------



## dexter

thanks debs . a placing would be great xx pity u not there i have cake and wine to celebrate, still i'll have your share lol


----------



## Freyja

chestersmum said:


> People do give me strange looks but it saves my back and shoulders. Especially as it's always a trek back to car park


Thats what I do everything goes into a small suitcase. I take enough food for us and our breeders who will be over from Ireland and this year also a friend from Glasgow and her family. So to say we will need to be taking a fair bit offood is an understatement


----------



## casandra

Can someone take lots of pictures for me, tomorrow?  My backup ride to birmingham fell out. I'm stuck in Wrexham, missing out of my birthday present to myself this year. 

;_;

Edit to add:

Am now pouting at DH to make the 4hr return journey at 5am tomorrow morning....He has to get from Wrexham to Birmingham and then back to Whitchurch for 9am!

eep!


----------



## kaz_f

casandra said:


> Can someone take lots of pictures for me, tomorrow?  My backup ride to birmingham fell out. I'm stuck in Wrexham, missing out of my birthday present to myself this year.
> 
> ;_;


I sympathise completely! I can't go on the day I wanted to go either. I wanted to go on the Sunday but trains don't even start until about 9am to Birmingham from here (near Conwy)!


----------



## Nicky10

Yeah I want lots of pictures of the hound/terrier day if anyone's going on Friday I think. I wish I could go I'll be there next year anyway


----------



## casandra

kaz_f said:


> I sympathise completely! I can't go on the day I wanted to go either. I wanted to go on the Sunday but trains don't even start until about 9am to Birmingham from here (near Conwy)!


Bah, if I still lived in Llandudno Junction, we could have gone together! 

*crossing fingers & toes that DH will give in to my pleading soon...*

So far, I've offered to buy him breakfast and to make him his favourite dinner tonight AND I also promised to bring him back Krispy Kreme donuts (which btw, if you can, this is an absolute must have for any trip to Birmingham!!! Its in selfridges!!)


----------



## kaz_f

casandra said:


> Bah, if I still lived in Llandudno Junction, we could have gone together!
> 
> *crossing fingers & toes that DH will give in to my pleading soon...*
> 
> So far, I've offered to buy him breakfast and to make him his favourite dinner tonight AND I also promised to bring him back Krispy Kreme donuts (which btw, if you can, this is an absolute must have for any trip to Birmingham!!! Its in selfridges!!)


Definitely we could've! I reckon you're giving it your best shot so he's bound to crumble in the end lol!

It's ridiculous though, there are loads of trains from Junction on a weekday and only about 4 on a Sunday. If i'd have gone I'd have had to stay over and it'd have been so expensive, plus I'd have come home with a load of pet related gizmo's from the trade stands.


----------



## Tigerneko

Just nipping on to wish everyone the best of luck for tomorrow and the next few days!!!

but most importantly, have a fantastic day! 

I'll be there tomorrow, wonder how many of us will walk past each other totally obliviously


----------



## leopard_print

I can't believe its almost here! I'm so excited, I'm not showing this year but I just love it for the atmosphere, the dogs and the glorious shopping. I actually prefer spending money on my dogs - it makes me much happier and the bargains are fab too! I will be there for Thursday and Friday, can't wait to see those hounds!!

Good luck to anyone who is showing, I hope you do well. Sorry if I bump into anyone or run you over with my push bag/mini suitcase!


----------



## kaisa624

Ha, it's going to be hectic on Saturday and I'm taking a lil suitcase too =] Can't wait... will probably bump into a lot of people, and I'm taking my bro's camera as I broke mine... oops


----------



## casandra

Woohoo! I made it today and I had a blast!

There was a beautiful red dobermann male next to where we were set up, he kept poking his head out of his "crate" to give me doberleans... <3


----------



## hawksport

Glad you enjoyed your day. My favourite bitch got first in puppy


----------



## kaisa624

That Rottie who won Working looked a beauty, just saw it on tv.

Could someone give me a hint as to whether I'd make it to see the puppy bitch class on sat, as the cavvie bitches start at 8:30 and I'm not able to get there till 9:30 =[ I don't think I will. Does anyone know when the puppy dog cavvie class is? I want to see some puppies strutting their stuff as we want to show Holly.


----------



## Freyja

Well the dogs are bathed, I've had a bath, the car has been washed and cleaned out and the cages put back in and the sandwiches have been made. Just got the flasks to do in the morning then load the car and off we will go.


How did those who went today do? I missed it on the TV tonight as OH needed to watch something else and was recording something too.


----------



## deb53

Freyja said:


> Well the dogs are bathed, I've had a bath, the car has been washed and cleaned out and the cages put back in and the sandwiches have been made. Just got the flasks to do in the morning then load the car and off we will go.
> 
> How did those who went today do? I missed it on the TV tonight as OH needed to watch something else and was recording something too.


Good luck Freyja. What classes you in?

Have safe journey


----------



## hawksport

If anyone wants tickets for Sat/Sun and are at crufts today (Fri) I have 3 you are welcome to have. Also have 2 car park passes if they are any use to anyone.


----------



## vet-2-b

i so wish i was aloud to come i was watching it last night i havnt been in 2 years ugh ill have go to next year


----------



## Freyja

We have just got back from crufts. We had a great day

Button didn't go as she decided to chew her shoulder in the night and made it bleed in the night so we thought it best not to take her.

Owen went into a big veteran class and at the grand old age of 7 came 4th. There was 3 champions in his class one a big name won another came second and Owen beat the other which was a multi champion


----------

